# Stellenangebot



## Lipperlandstern (1 Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe SPSler


Ein Mittelständiges Maschinenbaunternehmen in 32791 Lage/Lippe sucht zur Neugründung der Elektroabteilung einen SPS-Programmierer zur Programmierung/Inbetriebnahme der Maschinen und Anlagen.

Was du alles können und haben solltest

Step5 und Step7 
Profibus-DP
ASI-Safety
 ProTool
WinCC flexible
WinCC V5 oder V6
InTouch
wünschenswert währe auch die Beherrschung der Scriptsprache der jeweilige Visu

Antriebstechnik (d.h. FU oder Servo parametrieren)
Brauchbare PC-Kenntnisse
Mitarbeiterführung (Baustellenleitung)
Bereitschaft auf der Baustelle auch mal ein Kabel zu ziehen und anzuklemmen
Englischkenntnisse
Reisebereitschaft (ca. 4 Monate im Jahr überallhin)


Bei dem Job geht es in erster Linie um Verpackungsmaschinen in der Papier- und Glassindustrie. 
Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich.

Grüsse

Lipperlandstern


----------



## Torsten05 (1 Januar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe SPSler
> 
> 
> Was du alles können und haben solltest
> ...



Hallo,

wie ist denn das "haben solltest" zu verstehen? Muß man die entsprechenden Lizenzen selbst stellen ?

MfG

Torsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Januar 2006)

Nein, natürlich nicht... es geht um Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten  .... aber wenn du Lizenzen hast ist das bestimmt kein Problem


----------



## arcis (1 Januar 2006)

*+*



> Neugründung der Elektroabteilung



???

Ist die alte Elektroabteilung geschlossen desertiert?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Januar 2006)

Nein. Die Firma hat bisher mit verschiedenen Firmen zusammen gearbeitet. 
Das wird jetzt aber alles zu viel und zu teuer. Darum soll eine Elektroabteilung gegründet werden. Allerdings nur Planung und Programmierung. Schaltschränke u.ä. werden weiterhin auswärts gebaut ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Januar 2006)

Hmm.... das Interesse ist nicht allzu gross. Habt ihr den alle gute Jobs  :shock: ...  oder sind die Anforderungen zu hoch ?????? :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## e4sy (10 Januar 2006)

ersters! 

aber wenn du mal dringend hilfe brauchst, kannst du gern mal bei mir (per PN) anfragen


----------



## seeba (10 Januar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.... das Interesse ist nicht allzu gross. Habt ihr den alle gute Jobs  :shock: ...  oder sind die Anforderungen zu hoch ?????? :?:  :?:  :?:



Quatsch, die Anforderungen sind schon sehr schön, aber ich brauch noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Januar 2006)

Soviel Zeit haben wir nicht  :lol:  .... mach mal schneller......  :!:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*Tja*

Hi Lipperlandstern,

glaube das ist hier nicht der richtige Platz.
Viele gute Programmierer sind-> 

1. Freiberufler
2. Selbstständig
3. haben einen guten Job

oder wollen gut werden und befinden sich in der Ausbildung

oder sind einfach nicht gut genug.





> oder sind die Anforderungen zu hoch ??????



Für einen guten Programmierer ist das Mittelklasse für die anderen "ja"

Gruß

Dirk Walterscheidt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Januar 2006)

Hallo Dirk.

Warscheinlich hast du recht. Allerdings würden wir auch jedem die Change geben bei uns gut zu werden. Und wenn es bei der Beherrschung der einen oder anderen Software ein Defizit gibt kann man das ja durchaus beheben.
Aber selbst da bleiben die Anfragen aus  :roll: ..... Muss ich wohl weiterhin alles selber machen


----------



## Torsten05 (12 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist es auch gar nicht so atraktiv mehrere Wochen im Jahr nicht zu Hause zu sein, viel Verantwortung zu tragen, immer alles wissen zu müssen, ständig unter Termindruck zu stehen...

Dazu kommt natürlich das zumindest hier im Forum nur ein kleiner Teil überhaupt in Frage kommt, da viele nicht zum Umzug bereit sind, und noch viel mehr nicht mal aus NRW sind.

Was sagt das Arbeitsamt denn? Die müssen doch mindestens für ein paar Bewerbungen gut sein.

Torsten


----------



## Boxy (16 Januar 2006)

Torsten05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht ist es auch gar nicht so atraktiv mehrere Wochen im Jahr nicht zu Hause zu sein, viel Verantwortung zu tragen, immer alles wissen zu müssen, ständig unter Termindruck zu stehen...
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen! 
Dann sollte die "Eier-Legende-Wollmich-Sau" auch nich *nix kosten* dürfen.

Naja das was da gesucht wird, wird von "Arbeitsamt" bestimmt nicht vetrieben. Solche Leute bekommt man mittelfristig meist nur durch Abwerbung! Oder viele einzelne die jeweils etwas ein Teilwissen haben!


----------



## DEGO (16 Januar 2006)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lipperlandstern,
> ich würde auch gerne deine Stelleangebot annehmen,
> aber ich kann davon nichts machen.
> 
> ...



das ist schonmal die richtige einstellung waldy  :lol: 
wer nichts anpackt kann auch nichts kaputt machen  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Ich glaube die meisten hier im Forum sind noch nicht soweit oder so gut
das Sie so einen Job machen können.

@ Torsten


> vielleicht ist es auch gar nicht so atraktiv mehrere Wochen


Dann einfach Gärtner werden ist auch eine Lösung.


Gruß 

Dirk Walterscheidt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2006)

Hätt ich eigendlich auch schreiben sollen das es ruhig eine Programmerin seinen darf ??????????? Vielleicht kommen jetzt mehr Angebote...


----------



## Kai (16 Januar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Reisebereitschaft (ca. 4 Monate im Jahr überallhin)



Reisebereitschaft wohin? Deutschlandweit, Europaweit, Weltweit?

Und welche Ausbildung müssen die Bewerber haben? Geselle, Meister, Techniker, Dipl-Ing?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo Kai.

Überall hin heisst überall hin.... also weltweit... Letztes Jahr waren wir in den Niederlanden, Italien, Spanien, Schweiz, Österreich, Bulgarien, Chilie und China 

Wir haben an einen Techniker gedacht aber ein Facharbeiter mit den entsprechenden Kenntnisse wäre auch ok.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Torsten05 (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

es fehlt jetzt noch der Spruch das ich (du) Deutschland bin (bist)!

Wer meint er müßte für n' paar Euro fünfzig durch die Welt reisen, auf Familie und soziales Leben verzichten und den Job eines Ingenieurs für nen Facharbeiterlohn machen der dem eines Hilfarbeiters in der Industrie entspricht, dann bitte.


Ich denke schon das es einige im Forum könnten (Waldy mal ausgenommen), aber trotzdem gehört es wohl nicht zu den Jobs für die man jeden anderen hinwirft. Leute die seinen Anforderungen entsprechen sind selten arbeitslos. Unsere Firma sucht auch so jemanden, bisher erfolglos.





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die meisten hier im Forum sind noch nicht soweit oder so gut
> das Sie so einen Job machen können.
> 
> @ Torsten
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Hi Totti

hier wurde doch nichts über Geld,Gehalt oder sowas geschrieben ????
Nur die Sprüche und Anspielungen finde ich nicht ok.

Was sollte denn Deiner Meinung nach so ein Mann wie Ihn Lippe sucht 
verdienen ???? oder was würde "Er" bei euch verdienen???
Vielleicht finden wir für Deine Firma ja den richtigen hier.
Oder vielleicht fange ich bei euch an wenn die Kohle stimmt.

Wie hoch sollte das Gehalt sein und wie viele Gehälter im Jahr sollte "Er" bekommen ?????

Was für einen Firmenwagen sollte "Er" fahren ????
Was meinst Du was so ein Mann der Firma mit Sozialabgaben ca. kostet im Jahr bei Steuerklasse 1 ????

Gruß 

Dirk Walterscheidt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo Thorsten.

wurde schon über Geld gesprochen ??? Ich denke nicht...  aber nun denn... Es hät ja sein können das zufällig jemand gerade nen Job sucht.... und glaub mal.. wenn er gut ist ist er uns auch teuer 

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## e4sy (17 Januar 2006)

also ich fände den job schon nice...
wenn er in 2 bis 3 jahren noch frei ist, meldet euch mal bei mir 
bis dahin wollte ich hier noch reichlich input mitnehmen. 
wenn die gehaltssteigerungen hier gegen null gehen muss ich mir wohl was neues suchen und dann würde ich so ein angebot glatt annehmen 

aber leider kommt ihr damit jetzt ein paar jahre zufrüh


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2006)

Hallo SPSler.

Ich werde hier jetzt bestimmt keine Diskussion über Verdienst und Verdienstmöglichkeiten geben....... nur soviel....

man kann von dem Geld gut leben und der Firmenwagen (Privatnutzung incl.) ist auch nicht der schlechteste.

Grüsse


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2006)

Ja, die Diskussion entgleist leider etwas, wer Interesse hat melde sich bei Lipperlandstern, die "Angriffe" sind doch Quatsch, niemand wird zu etwas gezwungen, vom Gehalt wurde nicht geredet, was also ist das Problem für Einige, Frust?
Ich finde es gut, daß solche Angebote hier eingestellt werden, sagt doch etwas über der Ruf des Forums aus, meine ich. Sollte auch so bleiben, also nicht übertreiben bitte und den Ball flach halten   8).


----------



## arcis (17 Januar 2006)

*+*



> Hätt ich eigendlich auch schreiben sollen das es ruhig eine Programmerin seinen darf ???????????



Kennt jemand eine weibliche SPS-Programmiererin?

@Lipperlandstern

Um welche Art von Anlagen geht es denn da?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2006)

Es geht um Sondermaschinenbau im Allgemeinen und um Förder-, Verpackungs-, Transportanlagen im Besonderen.

Neuerdings auch Paletierer.

Kunden sind die Papier-, Karton und Glasindustrie.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Störtebecker (25 Januar 2006)

Was soll ich da alles können?

Step5 und Step7 
Profibus-DP 
ASI-Safety 
ProTool 
WinCC flexible 
WinCC V5 oder V6 
InTouch 
wünschenswert währe auch die Beherrschung der Scriptsprache der jeweilige Visu 

Antriebstechnik (d.h. FU oder Servo parametrieren) 
Brauchbare PC-Kenntnisse 
Mitarbeiterführung (Baustellenleitung) 
Bereitschaft auf der Baustelle auch mal ein Kabel zu ziehen und anzuklemmen 
Englischkenntnisse 
Reisebereitschaft (ca. 4 Monate im Jahr überallhin


Ich erlaube mir mal an dieser Stelle etwas Kritik abzugeben, hoffentlich konstruktive, ich will euch wirklich nichts Böses aber ich glaube so jemanden findet ihr nicht und ich halte solche Anforderungen für Phantasterei.
Ich bin schon ein paar Jahre im Geschäft aber so jemanden habe ich noch nie getroffen. Die Gebiete die Euch so vorschweben sind zu umfangreich.

Das Gebiet der SPS ist schon gewaltig genug, selbst da weiß wirklich niemand mehr alles.
Das Gebiet der Antriebstechnik ist auch ziemlich Gewaltig, die Dinger werden inzwischen auch Programmiert und da muss man einiges wissen, mal eben so geht das nicht.
Völlig irre werden die Anforderungen aber mit der Visu. Allzu viele Systeme habt ihr da nicht ausgelassen, gerade dieses Gebiet ist inzwischen mächtig Gewaltig. Spätestens dann wenn es darum geht einen Server mit Clients aufzubauen wird da wohl ein „Microsoft certificated  Systemadministrator“ fällig und selbst der wird sich nicht mit allen Visu Systemen auskennen. Ich denke ihr sucht nicht eine Person, dass ist schon eine kleine Abteilung von mindestens drei Technikern.
Solltet ihr wirklich jemanden finden der das alles kann (z.B. Egon Olsen) wird dieses Superhirn wohl kaum Kabel ziehen.
Falls ihr wirklich ernsthaft jemanden sucht solltet ihr mal eure Anforderungen überdenken und diese auf ein vernünftiges Maß reduzieren. Dazu solltet ihr euch mal auf ein System einigen und nicht alle haben wollen, dass geht unter Garantie voll in die Hose.


----------



## plc_tippser (25 Januar 2006)

Das sind halt die Wünsche. Wer sich mit so einer Stelle identifizieren kann, sollte sich melden. Mich würde das schon ansprechen, ist aber nicht in meiner Reichweite.

Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, das Beiträge mit Stellen für weitere Beiträge gesperrt werden sollten.


Gruß pt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo Störtebecker.

Leider schreiben uns unsere Kunden vor welches System wir einsetzen. Neben WinCC und InTouch haben wir da noch ein paar im Regal. Aber da hab ich lieber nix zu geschrieben ;-)

Ist halt ein abwechslungsreicher Job. Mittlerweile ist die Stelle aber besetzt..... Schaun wir mal


----------



## seeba (25 Januar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Störtebecker.
> 
> Leider schreiben uns unsere Kunden vor welches System wir einsetzen. Neben WinCC und InTouch haben wir da noch ein paar im Regal. Aber da hab ich lieber nix zu geschrieben ;-)
> 
> Ist halt ein abwechslungsreicher Job. Mittlerweile ist die Stelle aber besetzt..... Schaun wir mal



Ihr dürft mich nächstes Jahr gerne mit einer BA-Stelle sponsoren.


----------



## Boxy (27 Januar 2006)

Störtebecker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gebiet der SPS ist schon gewaltig genug, selbst da weiß wirklich niemand mehr alles.
> Das Gebiet der Antriebstechnik ist auch ziemlich Gewaltig, die Dinger werden inzwischen auch Programmiert und da muss man einiges wissen, mal eben so geht das nicht.
> 
> 
> Solltet ihr wirklich jemanden finden der das alles kann (z.B. Egon Olsen) wird dieses Superhirn wohl kaum Kabel ziehen.



Da gebe ich dir 100% ACK. Warum soll ich z.B. meinen Job als Konstrukteur aufgeben. Gut die Anforderungen sind nicht das Problem, dies ist der normale Know-How Umfang bei einigen hier bei uns in der Firma, aber dann *noch Kabel ziehen sollen*??

Ne also ne, da könnte man sich mit den Dienstreisen evtl. anfreunden, aber Kabel ziehen? NEIN, da solltet Ihr wirklich mal die Anforderungen überdenken!

Ein Änfänger würde KAbel ziehen, aber dem fehlt das Know-How!
Wer das Know-How hat, zieht keine Kabel mehr ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo Boxy.

Es geht bestimmt nicht darum stundenlang irgendwelche Strippen zu verlegen sondern zB mal ne Profibusleitung durch letzte Rohr an den Teilnehmer zu verlegen und anzuklemmen.
Wenn der Herr Programmierer sich dafür zu schade ist dann hat er bei uns in der Abteilung nix verloren. Egal wie gut er ist oder was er sonst noch so kann.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## arcis (28 Januar 2006)

*+*



> Wenn der Herr Programmierer sich dafür zu schade ist dann hat er bei uns in der Abteilung nix verloren. Egal wie gut er ist oder was er sonst noch so kann.



FULL ACK!!!

Auch ein Programmierer muss sich das Netzkabel für sein PG (seinenLaptop) im Notfall selber machen können.

Und zwar fachgerecht !!!!


----------

